# My UK Spec R33 GTR



## erixtar1992 (Aug 11, 2015)

Hi, i dont really post on forums much anymore, but thought i would share a couple pics of my car.

bought it around july this year after owning a GTST and not regretted it one bit!



































































cheers, eric.


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Very nice..


----------



## Steve_s (May 8, 2014)

Like it!! - one of the 100 only UK specified R33 GTR Vspec's from Middlehurst - looks in great condition as well.


----------



## Alex C (Aug 10, 2005)

Nice motor. What seats do you have in the front may I ask?


----------



## Alex C (Aug 10, 2005)

And what are the two extra lights on the rear? Two more fogs?!


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

is that an R33?
















Yeh!


----------



## andyR43 (Jun 13, 2010)

Alex C said:


> And what are the two extra lights on the rear? Two more fogs?!


They're reflectors. :thumbsup:


----------



## skaif (Sep 13, 2015)

Nice! Great plate


----------



## erixtar1992 (Aug 11, 2015)

cheers for the positive comments! 
yes its one of the 100 middlehurst cars! 

the seats are integra DC2 recaros 

yeah the rear bumper has a foglight and reflectors as standard 

mookistar - lol! i get so many comments about the plate haha. get a few who ask what ree yeh means though haha!!!


----------



## kevr32 (Sep 24, 2009)

Don't know why, but I love those wheels.


----------



## whitezilla (Feb 10, 2015)

Monster looking car love those wheels x2


----------



## jps (Aug 1, 2007)

cool wheels x 4 :chuckle:

cool colour !


----------



## erixtar1992 (Aug 11, 2015)

thanks guys!


----------



## Dan ep3 turbo (Sep 29, 2013)

Your wheels fit perfect what's the size and offset do you no?


----------



## erixtar1992 (Aug 11, 2015)

hey, they are 18x10.5 et5


----------



## erixtar1992 (Aug 11, 2015)

So cylinder 6 decided it could only be bothered to produce 40psi, and 135psi average on the rest. Not good! 

Currently off the road awaiting an engine! Hopefully wont be long till its back.


----------



## ab20000 (Jun 30, 2012)

Sorry to hear about the engine mate. The wheels look good, nice aggressive sizing as well. Nice car. 



Alex C said:


> Nice motor. What seats do you have in the front may I ask?


They look like Integra DC2 / Civic EK9 seats to me but can't properly see


----------



## erixtar1992 (Aug 11, 2015)

Shit happens i guess. I do abuse it to be fair, it gets clutch kicked and hit off the limiter every now and again haha! Thanks dude

And yeah, they are DC2 integra type R seats!


----------



## erixtar1992 (Aug 11, 2015)

So the engine is out of this now, removed it on my drive , didnt realise how big they were! Nuts.

So the damage report - 

Severely damaged intercooler
Engine + diff Oil cooler has been chopped off and blanked on the engine
Rear turbo has eaten something.

I also suspect a cracked #6 piston, which il be investigating shortly. 

Plan is a refurbed bottom end, uprated head gasket and a t4 top mount turbo. Id like to see 550-600 bhp.


----------



## erixtar1992 (Aug 11, 2015)

Also, at risk of annoying people, im trying something new. 

Ive had D2 make me some custom air suspension struts and i have fitted the latest airlift 3p management. Should be fun! Looks killer


----------



## barnsleyjohn (Jun 28, 2015)

oh dear


----------



## erixtar1992 (Aug 11, 2015)

I do seem to find that the people with hatred towards the idea are either following the crowd or havent experienced how a decent air setup performs. 

After seeing a ffair amount of air fitted cars on trackdays ect lately, i have to say they look like they actually handle better than with springs.


----------



## Alex C (Aug 10, 2005)

I don't think its performance that most object to, but the 'slammed' look. A lot of Skylines have already fallen too far into this trap in my view, goes against the ethos of the car 

Personally I associate that with crap old VWs / American pimpmobiles!

But if you have a normal ride height for the road and can make performance benefits, all for it!


----------



## waz_05 (Sep 16, 2013)

erixtar1992 said:


> Also, at risk of annoying people, im trying something new.
> 
> Ive had D2 make me some custom air suspension struts and i have fitted the latest airlift 3p management. Should be fun! Looks killer


Very keen to see the outcome on this!

Im planning on modifying some BC coilovers with Airlift universal bags on my R33 GTR. Keep us updated.:chuckle:


----------



## erixtar1992 (Aug 11, 2015)

The 'crap old vw's' comment makes me not care about what you think. 

Same here waz, im excited! The quality of them looks real nice and the management is awesome so fingers crossed bro!


----------



## waz_05 (Sep 16, 2013)

erixtar1992 said:


> The 'crap old vw's' comment makes me not care about what you think.
> 
> Same here waz, im excited! The quality of them looks real nice and the management is awesome so fingers crossed bro!


IM going to go paddles for now until I can afford a proper management for the air. Gotta first spray my car and put the motor together and buy management for the car let alone for the ecu :chuckle:

Have you installed the struts all round or have more pics bro?


----------



## AKGTR (Jun 28, 2016)

Looks amazing


----------



## erixtar1992 (Aug 11, 2015)

Howdy! 

So i managed to crack piston #6 in 4 places. Good effort! 

Currently rebuilding it, with the following spec:

Cp pistons
Standard rods with arp bolts
Acl bearings
N1 oil pump with restrictor
Stock head (for now)

Precision 6266 turbo
Precision 46mm wastegate
Hybrid performance steampipe manifold

Bla bla.
Should make decent power i hope. Gone for the biggest turbo housing they do ect.


Ps heres a recent pic of it sitting on the drive


----------



## wazrx7 (Jun 30, 2015)

Gees like bud looks insane. Tucks those massive wheels no problem.

What size tyre you running bud?


----------



## chuckle2012 (Jun 30, 2012)

That looks awsome mate


----------



## erixtar1992 (Aug 11, 2015)

Thanks guys. Pic isnt coming up on my phone, hope you guys can see it okay. 
With a bit of luck when the engine goes in the front will sit a tad lower, lets hope so anyway as raising the rear would be a shame haha. 

Tyres are 265/35 achilles 123s, on 18x10.5 cosmis s1


----------



## erixtar1992 (Aug 11, 2015)

Corr. Been a while since i updated this! 
So i did a back garden rebuild on the rb. Spec is:

Block bored to 86.5
CP racing pistons
Manley conrods
ARP rod bolts
ACL race bearings 
N1 oil pump
ARP head studs
1.2mm oil restrictor
1.5mm cosworth head gasket
Cylinder head skimmed
Brian crower valve springs
Nissan timing belt kit 
Catch can setup using AN fittings
Grex thermostatic oil sandwich plate -12AN
UK spec engine oil cooler connected back up (was chopped off)
K&n oil filter
Xtreme 200mm twin plate ceramic clutch
Greddy split intake pipe (temporary while using powerFC)
Homemade downpipe (for now)

Precision 6266 dual bb turbo, choice of 1.0&1.32 housings
Turbo blanket
Modded hybrid performance T4 twinscroll manifold
Precision 46mm wastegate (12psi spring atm)

Modded PAS reservoir to fit where charcoal canister went


PLANNED:
Link G4 ecu with map sensor
Uprated camshafts
Uprated harmonic balancer
Uprated gearbox

At long last today i finally had it turning over. Concidering the money spent and the fact id done it all myself i was shitting it. However it built up good oil pressure and sounds healthy so far! (Touch wood!)


Buzzing to hear it again! Been SO long!


----------



## davejames33 (May 18, 2014)

Yeah boy!

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## erixtar1992 (Aug 11, 2015)

Car is now pretty much in one piece, aiming to have it on the road in a week or two. It now drives again which is an awesome feeling! 

Also been bodging a couple bits, hate the standard boost gauge so squeezed a stack one in with a lot of fettling

Also currently fitting an AEM wideband air/fuel ratio gauge in where the clock would normally sit. Not finished yet hence the face isnt on yet, but you get the idea! 

Heres a couple pics


----------



## Ally-Bally-Bee (Jul 16, 2016)

Good stuff mate love the alloys too


----------



## erixtar1992 (Aug 11, 2015)

Cheers pal 

Well after lots of bodging the wideband gauge is in. Who needs a clock anyway 

Need to see if i can somehow use just one lambda sensor with the powerFC or if not il have to weld a third boss into the downpipe.


----------



## erixtar1992 (Aug 11, 2015)

Grabbed a couple pics today


----------

